# Bottom of front bumper trim fasteners



## alershka (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 2003 Altima 2.5S that I purchased in the fall of 2002.

Last week, I had a run in (literally) with a snow bank one day and a severely flooded road the next. There are a number (I think five in total) of black plastic trim pieces that attach from the front bumper back to the wheel wells that are falling off because of missing clips and screws. Does anyone have a diagram with part numbers for these assemblies? I need to go to the parts counter and start ordering but I'm not even sure what I'm missing.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## texasmike (Feb 27, 2007)

go to ace hardware. they have them there. just ask for plastic pushpins.


----------



## texasmike (Feb 27, 2007)

also here is a link to nissan dealer. Altima Exterior Auto Accessories and Parts for the 2002 to 2006 Nissan Altima


----------

